# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Xin hỏi kinh nghiệm du lịch Miền Tây tự túc?

## Alyaj

Tôi đang có ý định đi du lịch Miền Tây một mình. Xin hỏi *kinh nghiệm du lịch Miền Tây tự túc* cả nhà tư vấn dùm tôi nhé!

----------


## khampha123

Chào bạn,
Mình xin chia sẽ với bạn một số kinh nghiệm cho chuyến du lịch tự túc vùng sông nước miền tây nhé.
Nếu bạn muốn “ phượt” miền tây thì phương tiện tốt nhất là xe máy, bạn có thể chủ động di chuyển đến các vùng miền mà mình muốn. Ngoài ra bạn có thể đi xe khách, bạn có thể ra bến xe miền Tây và chọn mua cho mình vé xe với giá cả hợp lý. Nếu có thể nên rủ thêm những người bạn cùng sở thích để chuyến đi thêm phần sôi động và nhiều kỹ niệm bạn nhé. :Smile: 
*Về chuẩn bị dụng cụ mang theo:*
-       Bạn nên mang theo võng, dù, kem thoa chống muỗi, chống nắng….
-       Chai cồn và ca inox nhỏ để nấu nước sôi uống cà phê hay nấu mì gói ăn dọc đường.
-       Khẩu trang, găng tay, mát kính, khăn rằn…
-       Đèn pin, bạn cần mang theo loại đèn pha sáng vì hầu hết các con đường miền tây không có đèn đường, nhiều kênh rạch không rào chắn.
-       Dụng cụ sửa xe, đồ vá xe đề phòng xe hư hỏng dọc đường.
-       Bạn nên mang theo 1 lít xăng dự trữ, vì hầu hết các cây xăng ở đây vắng và đóng cửa rất sớm
-       Bản đồ miền tây, la bàn.
-       Nước uống, thức ăn khô, dụng cụ vệ sinh và y tế dự phòng.
*Về đường đi:*
-       Hầu hết  các con đường nhỏ và hẹp, dọc hai bên là những con kênh và sông rất sâu.
-       Đường khá vắng và bằng phẳng không dèo dốc.
*Về ăn uống:*
-       Đa phần người dân địa phương biết bạn là khách du lịch nên sẽ “chém.”, bạn nên vào chợ mua đồ ăn, tự nấu hoặc hỏi giá trước khi ăn.
*Về nhà nghỉ:*
-       Hầu hết nhà nghỉ ở đây giá cả bình dân, bạn có thể yên tâm có 1 chổ nghỉ thoải mái mà không tốn quá nhiều chi phí,
-       Ngoài ra nếu có người quen hay đi cùng bạn bè bạn cũng coa thể xzin tá túc tại nhà người dân địa phương. Họ rất thân thiện và mến khách.
*Những địa điểm tham quan:*
Về *miền Tây sông nước*, bạn sẽ không muốn bỏ qua trải nghiệm khi khám phá *miệt vườn* của người dân ở đây. Miền Tây là vựa trái cây của cả nước, nơi đây được trời phú cho quang cảnh cũng như khí hậu thuận lợi cho việc du lịch sông nước. Cùng với dòng sông Cửu Long, được mệnh danh là tứ linh ở đây, cồn Long – Lân – Quy – Phụng tạo nên một bức tranh sông nước quyến rũ trên dòng sông Tiền thơ mộng. Nơi đây đã trở thành điểm đến hấp dẫn du khách trong hành trình khám phá miền Tây.
*     C*ùng nằm giữa sông Tiền, nhưng cồn Long và cồn Lân thuộc thành phố Mỹ Tho, tỉnh Tiền Giang, trong khi cồn Quy và cồn Phụng thuộc xã Tân Thạch, huyện Châu Thành, tỉnh Bến Tre. Từ thành phố Hồ Chí Minh, đi 70km theo hướng quốc lộ 1A, du khách sẽ đặt chân đến cây cầu dây văng lớn thứ 3 của đồng bằng sông Cửu Long nối liền hai tỉnh Tiền Giang và Bến Tre mang tên Rạch Miễu.
*T*ừ đây nhìn về phía Đông, bạn sẽ bất ngờ trước bát ngát của một vùng sông nước xuất hiện ngay trước mắt. Đó là hình ảnh của “tứ linh” với 4 cồn Long, Lân, Quy, Phụng cùng nổi trên sông. Nếu cồn Lân, cồn Phụng ở thế đối xứng “long chầu” trong cung đình thì cồn Quy, cồn Long lại nên thơ, hiền hòa như con nước miền Tây.
*Đ*ể bắt đầu chuyến hành trình khám phá “tứ linh”, bạn phải thuê tàu ở bến Mỹ Tho hoặc xã An Khánh, huyện Châu Thành, Bến Tre. Nếu đi từ Hồ Chí Minh, việc thuê tàu ở bến Mỹ Tho trên đường 30/4 sẽ tiện hơn cho bạn. Giá vé tour ghép là 80.000, nếu muốn đi riêng, giá trọn gói là 300.000 – 350.000 đồng. Bạn nên tham quan một vòng 4 cồn trước rồi từ từ quyết định tập trung tại một cồn để ăn uống hay nghỉ ngơi, thư giãn.
*Khám phá vùng đất miệt vườn đi bằng thuyền là thú nhất.*
Trong tứ linh, cồn Long là nơi chuyên nuôi thủy sản trên bè và sửa chữa ghe tàu vì gần cảng cá Mỹ Tho. Ngoài ra, những miệt vườn trái xum xuê cũng là đặc điểm dễ nhận thấy của cồn Long. Tuy không nổi bật như 3 cồn còn lại nhưng khi đến với Cồn Long du khách được thỏa sức thưởng thức những đặc sản nổi tiếng từ sầu riêng, chôm chôm, sơ-ri cho tới ổi không hạt, cam, xoài, vú sữa.
*C*ồn Lân hay còn gọi là Thới Sơn, là cồn lớn nhất trong số 4 cồn trên sông Tiền. Nơi đây ghi dấu trong lòng du khách với những con rạch nhỏ quanh co, uốn lượn theo thế đất đai hai bên phủ đầy bần, dừa nước. Cùng với đó là hình ảnh dịu hiền của người con gái trong chiếc áo bà ba, nón lá che nghiêng, chèo thuyền điệu nghệ… tất cả tạo nên vẻ đẹp hấp dẫn riêng có của vùng sông nước miền Tây nói chung và cồn Lân nói riêng.
Trái ngược với cồn Lân, cồn Quy là cồn nhỏ nhất thuộc Bến Tre. Điểm thích thú ở cồn Qui là đến nay nơi đây vẫn còn giữ nét hoang sơ với nhiều kiểu du lịch miệt vườn cây ăn trái lâu năm, được trồng theo hàng, theo lối, nên nhìn rất thông thoáng và đẹp mắt. Dưới những tán cây, du khách nằm thư giãn trên những chiếc võng đu đưa cùng làn gió.
*       N*hững vườn cây trái trĩu quả luôn là điểm đến yêu thích của nhiều du khách. Ảnh: tourdulich
Cuối cùng là cồn Phụng – điểm đến hấp dẫn nhất trong hành trình khám phá tứ linh. Cồn còn có tên gọi khác là Tân Vinh, nổi giữa sông Tiền như một ốc đảo xanh mời gọi du khách. Đến đây bạn sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng những kiến trúc thờ tự độc đáo của Đạo Dừa Nguyễn Thành Nam còn lưu lại như sân Rồng, tháp Hòa Bình và khám phá nét đặc sắc của nghề truyền thống làm kẹo dừa, bánh tráng đặc trưng của Bến Tre.
*Hành trình khám phá tứ linh thường không mất quá một ngày.* Tuy nhiên nếu có thời gian, trải nghiệm các cồn sông Tiền vào một đêm trăng sáng chắc chắn là một điều thú vị. Du khách có thể xuống thuyền thưởng ngoạn cái bồng bềnh cùng sóng nước, ngắm trăng tỏa sáng trên sông và giao lưu đàn ca tài tử với người dân địa phương trong khoảng không gian, cảnh sắc hữu tình.
Chúc bạn có chuyến đi thú vị và nhiều ấn tượng đẹp về miền tây song nước nhé,
Hiện công ty mình có tổ chức chuyến du lịch miền tây, bạn cũng có thể liên hệ mình đặt vé để có chuyến tham quan theo đoàn thú vị nhé.

*Ms. Diễm: 0934.096.055*
Email: kieudiem@fiditour.com
Yahoo/ skype: fiditour.touronline19

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Ở bài này mình không viết lại tường thuật chuyến đi mà chỉ chia sẻ lại những kinh nghiệm trong chuyến đi, giúp những bạn đang có ý định và chuẩn bị chinh phục miền sông nước ấy dễ dàng và ít gặp rủi ro hơn. Phương tiện của chuyến đi này được thực hiện bằng xe gắn máy, chiếc xe luôn đồng hành cùng mọi nẻo đường trên đất nước cùng Xì Trum.*

*Chuẩn bị*

- Mang theo Võng dạng dù, hạn chế muỗi và côn trùng cắn ,mệt đâu thì mắc võng nghỉ tại đó.
- Chuẩn bị chai cồn hoặc cồn khô cùng 1 ca inox nhỏ để nấu nước sôi uống café dọc đường hoặc ăn mì gói.
- Các loại thuốc chống muỗi, côn trùng cắn khi ngủ ngoài đường.
- Khẩu trang, găng tay, mắt kính, dao nhỏ, khăn rằn.
- Đèn pin phải chuẩn bị 2 cái loại đèn pha sáng do hầu hết các cung đường miền Tây đều không có đèn vào ban đêm, đường xấu và dọc theo con đường là những con sông, kênh rạch nhưng không có rào chắn .
- Đồ vá xe, ruột xe đề phòng trường hợp thủng bánh giữa đường vì đường khá vắng nên cũng rất ít điểm sửa xe.
- Mang theo 1 lit xăng dự trữ do đa phần 8h tối trở đi các cây xăng đóng cửa, đặc biệt ở khu vực dọc biên giới Campuchia.
- GPS hoặc bản đồ + la bàn: Chạy một hồi lạc vào những cung đường rừng thì rất khó để xác định vị trí .
1 lít nước uống và ít đồ ăn khô dọc đường .
- Mang theo đồ vệ sinh cá nhân.

*Kinh nghiệm*

*Đường đi*

- Các con đường khá giống nhau: nhỏ và hẹp, dọc là những con kênh và sông rất sâu, ít địa điểm sửa xe vì thế phải tự trang bị những thứ như vá xe, đèn pin pha sáng. Có những đoạn đường đi vào chạy cả trăm km chỉ một đường thẳng và chạy hoài nên cứ trên tinh thần là chuẩn bị xăng cho đầy bình hoặc mang theo dự trữ 1 lít.

- Chạy đêm đường khá vắng, đôi khi có đoạn đường xấu nên xe phải có đèn pha - đèn trước đèn sau kẻo lọt sông. Lái đường dài đi đêm sẽ gây nhiều ảo giác khó tả nên phải bình tĩnh và luôn cẩn thận trước mọi tình huống.

- Đường miền Tây bằng phẳng không đèo dốc, ngoài Quốc lộ 1A xe cộ dập dìu ra các đường khác tương đối vắng vẻ có thể thoải mái chạy xe không cần tập trung lắm. Có điều phải nhớ là khi thấy xuất hiện một chiếc xe thô sơ nào đó do bất cứ ai điều khiển trên đường thì phải đặc biệt chú ý đến nó và giảm tốc độ đến mức có thể vì nó có thể chuyển hướng bất cứ lúc nào và không có gì báo trước cả!

- Nếu tiếp tục đi sâu vào các đường làng thì sẽ có những cái cầu không có lan can, gặp những cái cầu này thì bất kể nó rộng hẹp thế nào các bạn cũng nên tuân thủ nguyên tắc "một mình ta qua một cầu", không có gì phải gấp qua cầu cả, một va quẹt nhẹ nhàng trên cầu là đến 80% đưa ta xuống sông.

- Khi đi xe 02 bánh qua các phà nhỏ (phà không chở ô tô) sẽ có cảnh chen chúc. Chuyện này là chuyện thường ngày, không đi cũng không được vì nếu cứ lựa phà lớn mới qua sông thì hơi lâu, lại giảm tính chất phượt. Mà đã đi thì phải tuyệt đối không mất bình tĩnh: dù có ra đến giữa sông mà gặp gió to cũng phải ngồi cho êm đừng quýnh quáng mà toi cả đám.

- Các cụ ở miền Tây có truyền cho kinh nghiệm rằng: Khi rơi xuống sông thì việc đầu tiên là phải đảm bảo giữ mình nổi được đã sau đó nương theo dòng nước trôi đi để giử sức rồi tìm cách vào bờ sau, không cố lội vào bờ khi chưa đảm bảo rằng mình đủ sức bơi đến đích.

- Hỏi thăm đường đi thì phải hỏi liên tục vài người khác nhau vì nhiều người cũng không rõ nên chỉ đi bậy một hồi là tìm không ra. Vậy nên có GPS mang theo thì tốt.
- Nên mang theo giầy, bao tay, khẩu trang, mắt kính to che vùng mắt và có thể nhìn ban đêm do tối có nhiều bọ rầy, muỗi bay vào mất rất khó chịu - lái xe đường dài thì uống thêm vitamin giúp mắt tỉnh táo .

*Ăn uống*

- Vì đa phần dân địa phương thấy dạng đi du lịch là họ “chém” nên được thì tranh thủ vào chợ mua đồ ăn tự nấu hoặc lủi vào những con hẻm tìm đồ ăn sẽ thơm ngon và rẻ - Chắc ăn thì trước khi ăn cứ hỏi giá.

*Ngủ nghỉ*

- Ngủ bụi ngoài đường mang theo lều, võng; đốt lửa xung quanh hoặc có gì đó hạn chế sương đêm rơi xuống mặt .
- Nhà nghỉ thì tìm những dãy nhà trọ giá rẻ , kinh nghiệm cứ đi hỏi 8 nhà trọ sẽ tìm được 2 nhà ưng ý , vì thế cũng đừng ngại đi hỏi nhà trọ.

Tuy nhiên: tính cách con người miền Tây thường chân tình và hiếu khách nên bạn có thể xin tá túc lại trong nhà dân, trên ghe tàu hoặc các cù lao. Buổi tối ngồi lai rai xị rượu với một vài anh Hai, anh Ba nơi mình ở nhờ giữa mênh mông sông nước, nghe họ chuyện trò cuộc sống, làm ăn... sẽ là một trải nghiệm thật quý giá.

Những ai muốn ra Mũi Cực Nam thì về Năm Căn sẽ có bến Tàu Cao Tốc (bến nằm trước khi đi hết đường Năm Căn khoảng 1km chứ không phải bến nằm tận cuối đường đâu nhé). Tàu ra Cực chạy liên tục tới 1h chiều từ đất liền ra và từ mũi vào là chuyến cuối cùng 3h chiều - không kịp thì ngủ lại mũi , nhưng mũi chẳng có gì vui. Giá vé 70k/chuyến, xe ôm 30k, về 70k vậy vị chi cho chuyến từ đất liền ra mũi và về là 170k .

Hà Tiên vào mùa nắng mới đẹp, hôm rồi ra biển động mà nước đen ngòm và vắng, buồn.

*Khám phá bốn ngôi chùa nổi tiếng nhất miền Tây*


Chùa Dơi, chùa Đất Sét, chùa Kh' leng, chùa Chén Kiểu là bốn ngôi chùa nổi tiếng mà bất cứ ai khi đến Sóc Trăng cũng phải ghé qua một lần.

Xuôi về miền Tây, bạn sẽ không khỏi ngạc nhiên bởi lối kiến trúc chùa chiền khác lạ, nhất so với các vùng miền khác của cả nước, bởi đây là vùng đất có đông đồng bào Khmer sinh sống, đặc biệt là Sóc Trăng, nơi có trên 200 ngôi chùa lớn nhỏ. Vì thế không có gì lạ khi đặt chân đến Sóc Trăng, đi đến đâu chúng ta cũng thấy có sự hiện diện những ngôi chùa lớn nhỏ khác nhau, tạo nên quần thể kiến trúc đẹp mắt, linh thiêng và tôn vinh các giá trị lịch sử văn hóa truyền thống của vùng đất Sóc Trăng nói riêng và vùng Đồng bằng sông Cửu Long nói chung.

Nếu muốn khám phá hết cũng phải mất cả tuần. Tuy nhiên, bạn chỉ cần đi bốn ngôi chùa sau cũng đủ để nắm được trọng tâm.

*Chùa Dơi*

Ngôi chùa đầu tiên, có vẻ đã khá quen thuộc với nhiều người, chùa Dơi hay còn gọi là chùa Mahatúp. Gọi là chùa Dơi vì đây là nơi trú ngụ của hàng ngàn con dơi quạ.

Cách trung tâm thành phố chừng 2km, chùa Dơi là một ngôi chùa to đẹp, và có kiến trúc đặc sắc bậc nhất ở Sóc Trăng . Đây là ngôi chùa cổ, được xây dựng vào thế kỷ 16, lưu giữ khá nhiều báu vật quý giá như pho tượng đức Phật cổ bằng đá cao 1,5m, nhiều bộ kinh luật viết trên lá cây thốt nốt và chiếc đèn dầu cổ.

Cứ khoảng 6h chiều, dơi bay đi kiếm ăn, đến 5h sáng lại trở về. Vin vào "tập quán" ấy, nhiều du khách đến "rình" xem, dần dần phá vỡ chốn yên tĩnh quen thuộc khiến số lượng dơi vơi dần. Năm 2007, ngôi chánh điện của chùa đã phát hỏa do nến đổ. Vụ hỏa hoạn đã thiêu rụi toàn bộ nội thất, hàng chục pho tượng Phật, tài liệu quý giá. Đến nay chánh điện đã được khôi phục lại, uy nghi hơn song nhiều tài liệu, pho tượng cổ hiện không còn.

*Chùa Kh'leang*

Là ngôi chùa cổ nhất Sóc Trăng, chùa Kh'leang có tuổi thọ gần 500 năm, gắn liền với những truyền thuyết về địa danh Sóc Trăng

Bên trong chánh điện có 16 cột bằng gỗ to, đen mượt được thiếp vàng, trên trần và tường được vẽ nhiều hình ảnh, hoa văn, thể hiện sự hoà hợp giữa phật pháp và hội hoạ.

Trong chùa còn trưng bày các vật dụng của người Khmer xưa như một cách bảo tồn và phát huy nét sinh hoạt căn hoá cổ xưa của dân tộc mình. Mái chùa được trang trí bằng các phù điêu hình chim thú cũng như là những hình ảnh tượng trưng cho triết lý nhà Phật. Có thể nói toàn bộ mái chùa là một công trình kiến trúc độc đáo thể hiện quan niệm, triết lý về mối giao hoà giữa Phật - Con người - Trời của người Khmer.

*Chùa Đất Sét*

Chùa Đất Sét có khoảng 208 pho tượng Phật mỗi vị trấn một cửa, 156 con rồng uốn khúc chầu quanh đỡ từng mái tháp, tất cả cũng đều làm bằng đất sét.

Thực chất đây là nơi thờ tự của nhà họ Ngô ở Sóc Trăng vì vậy không có sư sãi ở, chỉ có những người trong họ chăm lo khói hương và giữ chùa. Người có công kiến tạo, xây đắp ngôi chùa là ông Ngô Kim Tòng, người trụ trì đời thứ tư ở ngôi chùa này. Ngôi chùa đã có hơn 100 năm tuổi và như tên gọi của chùa, hầu hết các tượng phật ở đây đều được làm từ đất sét, là công sức của hơn 40 năm ròng lao động, sáng tạo bền bỉ.

Đặc biệt trong chùa có 8 cây nến: 6 cây lớn chưa đốt và 2 cây nhỏ hơn đang cháy. Trọng lượng mỗi cây nến lớn khoảng 200kg, cao 1,6m, ước cháy liên tục khoảng 70 năm. Hai cây nến nhỏ đã cháy từ khi ông Ngô Kim Tòng qua đời, năm 1970, dự kiến thời gian cháy hết khoảng 35 năm, nhưng năm 2006 vẫn đang cháy và có thể cháy tiếp vài năm nữa. Tại đây còn có 3 cây hương (nhang) mỗi cây cao 1,5m chưa đốt.

*Chùa Chén Kiểu*

Còn gọi là chùa Sà Lôn nằm trên quốc lộ 1A, cách thành phố Sóc Trăng 12km, hướng từ thành phố Sóc Trăng đi Bạc Liêu. Nét đặc sắc ở ngôi chùa là sử dụng những mảnh chén, dĩa sứ ốp lên tường trang trí.

Ấn tượng đầu tiên khi đến đây là cổng chùa với 3 ngôi tháp được chạm khắc, đắp nổi với hoa văn và sắc màu rực rỡ mang đậm màu sắc văn hóa Khmer Nam Bộ.

Kỹ thuật ốp sứ độc đáo đã tạo nên vẻ đẹp riêng rất ấn tượng của ngôi chùa. Tại chùa Sà Lôn còn lưu giữ một bộ sưu tập đồ gỗ quý hiếm được chạm, khảm rất tinh tế, nhà chùa mua lại trong phần gia sản của công tử Bạc Liêu năm 1947.

Cũng như các ngôi chùa khác của người Khmer, mái nóc chùa Chén Kiểu có ba nếp, nếp dưới cùng lớn và nhỏ dần khi vút lên cao. Mỗi nếp trang trí nhiều họa tiết và các tượng Khmer mang ước vọng bình yên, siêu thoát. Mặt sau chính điện là một mảng tường đắp nổi bởi nhiều mảnh chén kiểu vỡ đẹp mắt và sắc sảo.

Tên gọi "Chén Kiểu" được đặt khá ngẫu nhiên. Chùa được xây cất vào năm 1815 trên nền đất rộng. Thập niên 60, chùa bị bom đạn phá hư hại và được xây lại như hiện trạng ngày nay. Phần sau chính điện vì thiếu kinh phí nên được các nghệ nhân sử dụng mảnh vỡ chén kiểu đắp vào. Chùa có tên Chén Kiểu từ đó.

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch miền Tây click vào *du lịch miền Tây* - *du lich mien Tay*

----------


## hangnt

*Miền Tây là nơi sông nước hữu tình, là nơi được rất nhiều du khách yêu thích nhất là những ai thích ngắm cảnh sông nước, thích trải  nghiệm cảm giác hòa mình vào thiên nhiên, cây trái, vườn tượt,…*

Nơi đây là nơi còn được du khách rất muốn quay lại bởi người dân nơi đây rất mến khách. Và mỗi lượt du khách đi qua đều được người dân chiêu đãi nhiều món ăn đậm chất quê nhà. Ngoài ra, ở miền Tây đặc biệt được du khách nước ngoài yêu thích bởi những giọng hát vọng cổ ngọt lịm. 


*Và để chuẩn bị chuyến hành trang về miền Tây bạn cần tham khảo những thông tin sau:*

-Khi về miền Tây, bạn nên mang theo những loại thuốc chống côn trùng bởi miền Tây ẩm thẩm nên có rất nhiều loại côn trùng như: muỗi, rết, … và nhiều loại côn trùng khác.

- Nên chuẩn bị võng vì miền Tây có rất nhiều cây cối, bạn có thể treo võng bất kỳ nơi đâu bạn mệt. 

- Đèn pin phải chuẩn bị 2 cái loại đèn pha sáng do hầu hết các cung đường miền Tây đều không có đèn vào ban đêm, đường xấu và dọc theo con đường là những con sông, kênh rạch nhưng không có rào chắn. Nếu không quen đường bạn rất dễ bị tai nạn nên bạn cần hạn chế đi xe máy vào ban đêm nếu không có người dẫn đường.

- Đồ vá xe, ruột xe đề phòng trường hợp thủng bánh giữa đường vì đường khá vắng nên cũng rất ít điểm sửa xe.

- Mang theo 1 lit xăng dự trữ do đa phần 8h tối trở đi các cây xăng đóng cửa, đặc biệt ở khu vực dọc biên giới Campuchia.

- Đồ vệ sinh cá nhân, khẩu trang, găng tay, mắt kính, dao nhỏ, khăn rằn,… là những thứ tuy nhỏ rất quan trọng trong chuyến hành trình này. Bạn cần chuẩn bị đủ nhé.

*Đường đi về miền Tây*

-Miền Tây vào ban đêm khá vắng, tối và đường xá khá nguy hiểm do đó, bạn phải cẩn thận khi di chuyển vào ban đêm. Cần chuẩn bị xe máy có đèn pha - đèn trước đèn sau tránh trường hợp té mương hay lọt sông bất ngờ.

*Ăn uống* 

-Miền Tây là nơi tụ hội rất nhiều  món ăn cây nhá lá vườn , đặc sản sông nước, trái cây miệt vườn,… Cá lóc nướng trui, bánh xèo, rượu đế, … là những món ăn được nhiều du khách nhớ đến.

Tuy nhiên, các bạn cũng nên lưu ý nếu không có người dẫn tour hay dân bản địa dẫn đi du lịch thì bạn rất dễ bị “chặt chem.”. Bởi hầu hết, những người bán hàng ở nơi đây thường bán  khá đắt cho khách du lịch.

-Nếu bạn đi theo team, đông người thì bạn có thể tiết kiệm chi phí bằng cách mua thức ăn về chế biến và tổ chức tiệc ăn uống như đi dã ngoại vừa thú vị lại ít tốn kém.

*Ngủ nghỉ*

- Nếu bạn đi theo tour/tuyến của các công ty du lịch thì bạn không phải lo lắng nơi ăn, chốn ở mà chỉ việc đi chơi và thưởng ngoạn thôi. Nhưng nếu bạn đi theo dạng phượt thì ngược lại, mọi thứ bạn đều tự lo. Ví dụ như nhà nghỉ, để tiết kiệm chi phí tốt nhất bạn nêm tìm những dãy nhà trọ giá rẻ , kinh nghiệm của những dân phượt là cứ đi hỏi 8 nhà trọ sẽ tìm được 2 nhà ưng ý.

Có một điều mà hầu hết du khách đều yêu thích đó là tính cách con người miền Tây thường chân tình và hiếu khách nên bạn có thể xin tá túc lại trong nhà dân, trên ghe tàu hoặc các cù lao. Buổi tối ngồi lai rai xị rượu với một vài anh Hai, anh Ba nơi mình ở nhờ giữa mênh mông sông nước, nghe họ chuyện trò cuộc sống, làm ăn... sẽ là một trải nghiệm thật quý giá.

Hãy cùng trải nghiệm cảm giác được hòa mình vào thiên nhiên với một chuyến miền Tây thú vị nhé! Chúc các bạn một chuyến đi vui vẻ và nhiều kỷ niệm!

----------

